# Ford ID



## Charles Cobb (Apr 17, 2018)

I have an older model ford tractor 3 cyl diesel. It has burnt a piston and I am trying to identify the specific model I have to attempt to find a piston and gasket set for it. I have located 6 different numbers in various places. Stamped on trans boss is 2A21B and 0325625. On the engine casting C9NN6015A and directly below is stamped *6344633*. Behind right brake pedal is C7NN7006. Axle rear has C5NN4013D 1-12-71. Any and all help appreciated


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

There should be three sets of numbers stamped into the metal on a flat spot on the bell housing just above and behind the starter (model, mfg. date, and serial number). They may be obscured by dirt, corrosion, or paint. You may have to use a wire brush to clean them up for reading. Post these numbers and someone will translate them for you.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## Charles Cobb (Apr 17, 2018)

Ultradog said:


> View attachment 37968


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The two numbers pictured in your post are the mfg. date code and the serial number. Look up on the ledge of the flat spot for the model number.
________________________________________________________

Here's a translation of the two numbers you posted:

*Mfg Code 2A21B - *Tractor was assembled on January 21, 1972. Day shift.

*Serial No. C325625* - The 'C' indicates made in the USA. The serial number is consistent with early 1972 manufacture.


----------



## Charles Cobb (Apr 17, 2018)

sixbales said:


> The two numbers pictured in your post are the mfg. date code and the serial number. Look up on the ledge of the flat spot for the model number.
> ________________________________________________________
> 
> Here's a translation of the two numbers you posted:
> ...


The picture I sent is looking down on machined boss where the numbers are. There is nothing else in this area except two threaded holes below the machined boss. Thanks a million I think I can find a new piston, rings and gasket set now. Still trying to figure out why just one piston burnt. If it was a gas engine I would say pre detonation. But this is a diesel


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Is your engine equipped with a Thermostart?

A leaking Thermostart results in diesel in the air intake manifold, soot builds up on the head and piston and eventually the piston cracks against the build up.

Not very common I think, but I know it has happend and worth checking to save the new piston.


----------



## Charles Cobb (Apr 17, 2018)

The water thermostat housing is quite corroded. I dont think you could clamp a hose on it. Another part to look for


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2018)

also original engine serial # is on a wide spot of the left side flange where the oilpan is bolted to the block. This number should also be helpful as it's the actual serial # of the block. Ford was quite resourceful and sometimes engines that didn't hold compression were sleeved down and used on a lighter horsepower engine. That would show in the block serial.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Better safe than sorry, take off the head and measure the bore. There are some sleeving options or the block might have been rebored to oversize. See Shop Manual Paragraph 91:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-3-cyl-1-65-12-74-shop-manual.6/


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Please note that Hacke referred to the 'thermostart', a cold-starting device mounted on the intake manifold that vaporizes diesel fuel and spits fire into the intake manifold when activated.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you Sixbales.
Yes, Thermostart is a confusing name, Air heater or Flamestart would be better.
It is explained under Paragraph 162 in the manual.

Swing out the battery tray, remove the air intake hose from the manifold. If you have a Thermostart, you will see it's round shield with holes inside the manifold. It looks like this:
http://www.tractorpartsinc.com/ford_tractor_parts_manifold_heater_87800843_8450_prd1.htm


----------



## Charles Cobb (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks again for the info. I have the burnt piston out and it is 4.2 inches which is 4 1/4 decimal. 
From all I can find out this is stock size and not bored out. The cylinder has no ring ridge and the crank and inserts look new. Anyone suggest a place to get the piston/rings and gasket set. I live in a rural community so I will have to order what I need


----------



## Charles Cobb (Apr 17, 2018)

I have to apologize to six bales. I did find another number. this is the arrangement

C1C13C
2A21B
* C325625*


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Charles,

I suspect that your model number is C1013C. Maybe the zero was not punched completely. This translates as follows:

*Model C1013C* - Ford 3000 all purpose tractor, diesel, live PTO 540 rpm, 8x2 speed transmission (4x1 + hi/lo)

*Mfg Code 2A21B - *Tractor was assembled on January 21, 1972. Day shift.

*Serial No. C325625* - The 'C' indicates made in the USA. The serial number is consistent with early 1972 manufacture.


----------

